# Urgent - Budgie drooping his head



## happynabeeha (Nov 16, 2021)

I don't know why, but I noticed 2 days ago that my budgie Jojo was drooping his head like crazy, as if his neck or back is in pain. Everything else is fine about him. He is a little wobbly, but he eats and drinks and preens. I am worried that he is injured. I am unable to take him to the vet. Can I give him something to relieve his pain? Please help me out I'm so worried about him.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

He should be seen by a vet, why are you unable to have him seen? There really is not anything you can give if you don't know what you are treating, and you don't know if he is in pain. My first thought is that he may be suffering some some type of vitamin /mineral deficiency, perhaps calcium, what does he eat?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry to hear JoJo is poorly.

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense

Any pet, no matter the cost or whether it was "free", is a living breathing creature. 
When a person "adopts" a pet, that individual assumes the responsibility of caring for that animal. 
The pet is totally dependent on the owner for everything, including receiving the medical care and attention it deserves if it becomes ill or injured. 
Those who believe that the expense of having a pet ends should be only the cost of the pet plus food, housing and toys are leaving out the most important part of the equation. 
Giving the animal adequate medical care is integral part of providing it with a safe and loving home.

Diet is ALWAYS a huge part in the health of any animal as is the cleanliness of the animal's housing conditions.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## happynabeeha (Nov 16, 2021)

Cody said:


> He should be seen by a vet, why are you unable to have him seen? There really is not anything you can give if you don't know what you are treating, and you don't know if he is in pain. My first thought is that he may be suffering some some type of vitamin /mineral deficiency, perhaps calcium, what does he eat?


He eats seeds, pellets, millet and banana. We do let him nibble on a cuttle bone


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Without an exam by an avian vet you cannot know what the problem is and the longer you wait the more the bird is suffering. Check out this article https://nilesanimalhospital.com/files/2012/05/Good-Food-Sources-of-Calcium-and_or-Vitamin-A.pdf and if you need to find a vet please search for one in this link by entering your country in the appropriate field https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

100% agree with Cody above, your bird needs to be seen by a vet with avian experience.


----------



## happynabeeha (Nov 16, 2021)

Cody said:


> He should be seen by a vet, why are you unable to have him seen? There really is not anything you can give if you don't know what you are treating, and you don't know if he is in pain. My first thought is that he may be suffering some some type of vitamin /mineral deficiency, perhaps calcium, what does he eat?


I am unable to get him to a vet because the avian vets in my area are refusing to take new customers.


----------



## happynabeeha (Nov 16, 2021)

Cody said:


> Without an exam by an avian vet you cannot know what the problem is and the longer you wait the more the bird is suffering. Check out this article https://nilesanimalhospital.com/files/2012/05/Good-Food-Sources-of-Calcium-and_or-Vitamin-A.pdf and if you need to find a vet please search for one in this link by entering your country in the appropriate field https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803


Thank you so much for this. He is still active and eating food, so I'm going to feed him more calcium and vit A rich foods and more sunlight. I really wish I could take him to the vet.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Did you try contacting Exotic Pet Veterinarians as well?






Bird Room – Oakville Animal Clinic | Animal Hospital | Oakville Veterinarians| Dogs | Cats | Rabbits and Small Mammals







oakvilleanimalclinic.com







Find an Avian Veterinarian in Canada - The Beak Blog l The Parrot Shop


*


----------



## happynabeeha (Nov 16, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Did you try contacting Exotic Pet Veterinarians as well?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, they told me over the phone that they cannot take new avian patients. My little Jojo is being a lot more energetic today, so I will do my best to aid his recovery


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Hopefully he pulls through well!

With respect to the diet that you listed, you should try to start working in some veggies. 
Seeds should only be a small portion of a budgie's overall diet.









How I got my Budgies to Eat their Veggies


As you may know, getting budgies to eat vegetables and fruits is very important. They live longer, happier, healthier lives when having a balanced diet. When I got my 2 budgies, they were total seed junkies. Couldn't even get them to look at a vegetable. But I managed to get them to eat one...




www.talkbudgies.com













Safe Foods for Budgies


***Edit: Please also refer to the information in this link: Safe and Toxic Items for Pet Birds Safe Foods for Budgies Vegetables Asparagus Beets (peeled) Bok Choy Broccoli Brussel Sprouts Carrots Cauliflower Chard * Collard Greens Corn Cucumber Dark Green Lettuce (not Iceberg) Green Beans...




www.talkbudgies.com


----------



## happynabeeha (Nov 16, 2021)

srirachaseahawk said:


> Hopefully he pulls through well!
> 
> With respect to the diet that you listed, you should try to start working in some veggies.
> Seeds should only be a small portion of a budgie's overall diet.
> ...


Yes I agree. My family is feeding him kale for the past 2 days, and I will definitely work veggies in for him regularly. Thank you all for your help. Right now I am supporting his head with a finger, or letting him rest his head on a warm, soft surface while he sleeps. I am keeping him separate from other feisty budgies so that they don't fight/hit him. Is there any liquids that I can give Jojo? Every bird pain relief is prescription in canada, so a vet would've been so helpful yet they refuse me


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

happynabeeha said:


> Yes I agree. My family is feeding him kale for the past 2 days, and I will definitely work veggies in for him regularly. Thank you all for your help. Right now I am supporting his head with a finger, or letting him rest his head on a warm, soft surface while he sleeps. I am keeping him separate from other feisty budgies so that they don't fight/hit him. Is there any liquids that I can give Jojo? Every bird pain relief is prescription in canada, so a vet would've been so helpful yet they refuse me


I find it concerning that a vet wouldn't take on a new client and at the same time not give you an alternative for immediate care. 
In all the vets that I've ever worked with, they would always (at the least) say "We can't fit you in or take you, but you should go _here _for immediate care."


----------



## happynabeeha (Nov 16, 2021)

srirachaseahawk said:


> I find it concerning that a vet wouldn't take on a new client and at the same time not give you an alternative for immediate care.
> In all the vets that I've ever worked with, they would always (at the least) say "We can't fit you in or take you, but you should go _here _for immediate care."


They actually transferred me, and the next transferred me, and the next transferred me, and all of a sudden the next was in a whole other city like more than an hour drive away. I am a student going through exams season and for many personal reasons that is hardly an option for my family  I really wish they would take just one extra new client but they refuse.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Try giving him Guardian Angel or Pedialyte.
That will help to balance his electrolytes and hopefully encourage him to eat and drink more.*









Guardian Angel // Pedialyte // Pedialyte Recipe


Guardian Angel // Pedialyte // Pedialyte Recipe When a budgie is injured or ill, the owner is frequently advised to soak a millet spray in an electrolyte solution and offer it to the bird. The electrolytes will help balance what the body has lost due to stress, diarrhea or dehydration...




www.talkbudgies.com





*Sending lots of love and healing energy for little JoJo*


----------



## happynabeeha (Nov 16, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Try giving him Guardian Angel or Pedialyte.
> That will help to balance his electrolytes and hopefully encourage him to eat and drink more.*
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate your help so much I cannot put into words. I put electrolyte in his water and on his millet, even though he doesn't seem to like it much. An internet friend of mine has a mom who is an avian vet, and she suspects from the symptoms and pics that jojo has a parasite-induced nutrient deficiency. I am ordering bird liquid vitamins, and still calling around for any available vets and will update you guys on JoJo


----------



## Aozane (Sep 23, 2021)

I didn't have the vet problem nearly as badly as it sounds you are, but I did have a very recent experience with an avian vet turning me away due to full patient load. It was so frustrating, so I can only imagine how much worse it is for you with a sick bird. It sounds like at least according to those I dealt with (though maybe it's different for your situation?), it is due to COVID affecting personnel numbers and requiring so much more in terms of safety procedures. Breaks my heart that, in addition to everything else that has been awful about the pandemic for us all, this is affecting both birds and their owners trying to help their birds.

I hope JoJo improves soon. Sounds like you're trying everything you can--sending the best vibes possible.


----------

